# Free salmon



## smoke freak (Feb 22, 2009)

A friend from work gave me a bunch of salmon that he caught on his trip to Alaska.

First try with fish on the smoker for me. So I got some questions. Definatly gonna hot smoke.

I see that some brine and I wonder why.
I see some recipies for marinade without a brine. Seems simpler.
Some do skin on some do skin off.
The only consistant thing I find is letting it dry befor smoking. Again, why?

I feel like the newb all over again...


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

I skin mine and cut out that dark fatty strip down the center.  For me it takes away some "fishyness" that you sometimes get.


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 22, 2009)

I do a fair amount of salmon up here in Seattle, always a hot smoke.  I never brine but always leave the skin on.  I don't know much about the reason for letting it dry but I always put it down well after washing it.  I also highly recommend the maple glaze recipe on the seafood section of the forum.


----------



## johnd (Feb 22, 2009)

I brine overnight, and put it on the grate on the counter for about an hour while i'm getting the smoker ready. The salmon will get a nice glaze on it from the brine. and i leave the skin on mostly so the fish won't fallapart when it's done.


----------



## jminion (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is a dry brine recipe that has been very good too us for a long time.

*[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Cardogs BBQ Salmon[/font]*
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*Dry Rub*[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 cup light brown sugar, packed[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 cup non-iodized table salt[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]3 TBSP granulated garlic[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]3 TBSP granulated onion[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 TBSP dried dill weed[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 TBSP dried savory[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]2 tsp dried tarragon[/font]

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Mix all ingredients thoroughly. Turbinado sugar may be substituted for brown sugar. To substitute garlic salt and onion salt, reduce table salt to 1/2 cup and double garlic salt and onion salt to 6 TBSP.[/font]

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*Finishing Rub*[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1/4 cup light brown sugar, packed[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 TBSP granulated garlic[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 TBSP granulated onion[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 tsp dried savory[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 tsp dried tarragon[/font]

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Mix all ingredients thoroughly. Turbinado sugar may be substituted for brown sugar.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Buy a fresh[/font], 3-pound[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] salmon fil[/font]l[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]et, [/font]preferably S[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]ockeye or [/font]K[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]ing. [/font]Remove the pin bones [font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]using tweezers or needle nose pliers. Do not remove the skin. Place [/font]skin-side down [/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]in a glass or stainless steel pan[/font].[/font]
[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]P[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]ack [/font]the dry rub [/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]on the flesh side of the fi[/font]l[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]let[/font][/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica], [/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]ap[/font]p[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]rox[/font]imately[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] 1/4" thick. Let the fil[/font]l[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]et rest in the refrigerator for 2 to 3 hours (the longer you leave the rub on[/font],[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] the stronger the salt flavor). Rinse the fil[/font]l[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]et in cool[/font],[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] clean water to remove the dry rub[/font], then[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] pat dry. Allow to dry for about 30 minutes, until the flesh becomes tacky[/font].[/font]
[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Heat a [/font]barbecue [font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]grill to medium to medium-high. Sprinkle finishing rub on the [/font][/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]fillet[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] (twice what you would use as if you were heavy salt and peppering). Cook with the lid closed to[/font][/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]an internal temp of[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] 140[/font][/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]-[/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]155[/font]Â°[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] (your preference) measured in the center of the thickest part[/font]of the [/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]fil[/font]l[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]et[/font].[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]We recommend using [/font][/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]wood to produce smoke while cooking. On a charcoal grill, just sprinkle a few wood chips on the coals. On a gas grill, place wood chips in a pouch made of aluminum foil. Poke holes in the top of the pouch and place it on the hottest spot under the grill. Alder is our wood of choice, but fruitwoods are a wonderful substitute[/font].[/font]
[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]You can also smoke it [/font]at [/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]lower temps[/font] of[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] 225[/font]-[/font][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]250[/font]Â°; [/font][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]this allows for more smoke on t[/font]he fillets.[/font]


The reason for brine is to denature the protein giving you better texture of the finished product.
I cook skin on easier to handle the without falling apart.
The reason for drying till the fish flesh gets a little tacky is because you get less of the white fatty ozze on the finished product.


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Jim. Funny thing is I just found that info on the virtual weber bullet site. That place is full of good info.


----------



## jamesb (Feb 23, 2009)

Just wanted to cast another vote for the Cardogs Salmon recipe/method! It rocks! Since I tried it the first time, the family rarely lets me cook salmon any other way! IT'S THAT GOOD! Thanks go out to Jim for sharing it with the world...


----------

